# Bluetooth right click send to not working



## ksisaacs (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been sending files to my mobile via bluetooth on my Dell Inspiron 1525laptop running Windows Vista but now when I right click a file send to>bluetooth device nothing happens, no warnings, errors nothing.

All the other options work fine i.e create desktop shortcut, compress folder etc.

I opened the sendto folder via Run and bluetooth devices was there and worked fine when i opened it.
The target was C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsquirt.exe

I deleted it from the sendto folder then recreated a shortcut from the above location but still the same.

I compared it on my desktop and as far as I can see everything is the same and it works OK on my desktop.

If I click the bluetooth icon in the task bar and send file it works no problem but I have to manually find the file I want to send which can take a bit of time instead of the one right click I was used to.

Thanks for any help.


----------

